

Ink. An(other?) impressive Twitter Bootstrap. Is it? - paulolc
http://ink.sapo.pt/

======
marcosscriven
Is there any way to stop the code view appearing in its intermediate textarea
form, and go straight to the full line-numbered/highlighted view? I had the
same issue here:
[http://www.fabfabbers.com/openscad/](http://www.fabfabbers.com/openscad/)

------
sdoryapp
I tried the code and its very simple and elegant. Will try out in my next new
project.

